# Tea Party Candidates: Wins/Losses



## Dante (May 18, 2010)

Is Rand Paul another Scott Brown? Was Scott Brown really a Tea Party candidate? Rand Paul is a true blue Tea Party candidate. 




> DeMint has already endorsed conservative Assemblyman *Chuck DeVore over party favorite Carly Fiorina* in the California Senate race and was the first member of Congress to back conservative *Marco Rubio over Gov. Charlie Crist* in the closely watched Florida Senate race. He has been *openly considering an endorsement of a conservative political unknown in the Illinois Senate race against* moderate Republican *Rep. Mark Kirk.* Jim DeMint: A tea party crowd favorite - - POLITICO.com-By MANU RAJU  & JOSH KRAUSHAAR | 11/23/09 4:22 AM EST



the Tea Party candidate in New York lost. The state GOP lost in that race. 



*DeMint and the Tea Party are pushing the GOP leadership.*

Jim DeMint: Tea Party hero, GOP problem


> Tuesday, May 18, 2010
> 
> A backbencher known for his eagerness to challenge the Republican establishment, DeMint is becoming one of the most influential voices of the conservative rebellion that&#8217;s shaking up GOP primaries. Tapping an anti-incumbent fervor, the South Carolina lawmaker is a coveted &#8212; and feared &#8212; endorsement, funneling money and grass-roots energy to long-shot candidates who threaten Washington&#8217;s GOP favorites.
> 
> His efforts, highly unusual for a freshman, have upset senators on Capitol Hill, where he&#8217;s viewed by many as an ideologue willing to purge centrist veterans.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_elections,_2010


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

A district that went GOP in 2008, and that had to deal with the Democrat Murtha scandals. If the anti-incumbent nitwits can't take Murtha's seat away from Dems  





> In a bright spot for Democrats on Tuesday, the party retained the seat of the late Representative John P. Murtha in southwestern Pennsylvania. The outcome, in a district that Senator John F. Kerry  carried for the Democrats in the 2004 presidential race and Senator John McCain  for the Republicans four years later, gave Democrats confidence that they can hold off Republicans in hotly contested regions, despite the difficult political climate for them and President Obama.


Specter Defeat Signals a Wave Against Incumbents - NYTimes.com


and then...there is this...



> Democrat Bill Owens took a surprising victory in a special election Tuesday in Upstate New York, winning a House seat that Republicans had controlled since 1872 and, in the process, potentially deepening a split that emerged within the GOP during the campaign.
> 
> Owens, an attorney, defeated Doug Hoffman, who ran as the nominee of New York's Conservative Party. With 91 percent of precincts reporting, Owens had 49 percent of the vote, to 45 percent for Hoffman in the far-flung 23rd Congressional District. He will replace  John M. McHugh (R), who resigned from Congress in September to become secretary of the Army.


-Democrat wins hard-fought N.Y. House special election - washingtonpost.com

---

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Senate_elections,_2010


----------



## VaYank5150 (May 19, 2010)

Since Mitch McConnell backed Trey Grayson does that mean McConnell is on his way out too?


----------



## rdean (May 19, 2010)

Except for one, they were "primaries".

Democrats Win PA Special Election For John Murtha's Seat

Critz, longtime aide to Murtha, had 53 percent of the vote with 99 percent of districts reporting. Republican businessman Tim Burns received 44 percent.

Democrats Win PA Special Election For John Murtha's Seat | AHN


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Since Mitch McConnell backed Trey Grayson does that mean McConnell is on his way out too?



One can hope.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2010)

So is Sarah Palin pretty much out of the Tea Party movement now?  Yes, she backed Paul, but she's backing Fiorina in CA, McCain in AZ, and she backed Perry in TX, none of which are the tea party favs.

Is there a real 'Tea Party' yet?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Since Mitch McConnell backed Trey Grayson does that mean McConnell is on his way out too?



I'm guessing a lot of GOP'ers hope so.  The ubiquitous TV images of Grandma McConnell rambling incoherently can't be helpful.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> So is Sarah Palin pretty much out of the Tea Party movement now?  Yes, she backed Paul, but she's backing Fiorina in CA, McCain in AZ, and she backed Perry in TX, none of which are the tea party favs.
> 
> Is there a real 'Tea Party' yet?



The Tea Party is as real now as it ever was.


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2010)

Gee, you guys seemed pretty sure there was NOT a tea party on another thread.  Now your not so sure?  Make up your minds.

P.S.  That 0bama endorsement really helped Spector huh?


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Gee, you guys seemed pretty sure there was NOT a tea party on another thread.  Now your not so sure?  Make up your minds.
> 
> P.S.  That 0bama endorsement really helped Spector huh?



All the big shots in the DNC backed Joe Lieberman in his last primary fight. 

You really need to know when to STFU before you open your mouth. The people who are Democrats in Spector's district knew him well. Democrats never have walked lock step into the voting booth like a bunch of fascists -- u*nlike the GOP, the Democrats have a history of voting for whom they like, not for whom they are told to vote for.

The Tea Party Conservatives think the rejection of top down rule is a new thing. *


*It is for them *


----------



## GHook93 (May 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> DeMint  has been openly considering an endorsement of a conservative political unknown in the Illinois Senate race against moderate Republican Rep. Mark Kirk



That would be a bad idea! IL is still a liberal haven. Democrats still out number Republicans and Independents combined 2 to 1. The only reason Kirk has a chance is because Illinoians have a lot of respect for him and Giannouliasis a poor candidate. A 3rd party conservative would split the vote and Giannoulias would win. Giannoulias would be horrendous for IL and America!


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, you guys seemed pretty sure there was NOT a tea party on another thread.  Now your not so sure?  Make up your minds.
> ...



Facts are not in your favor.  0bama supported Spector publicly.  You can easily find the posts I referenced.  Total fail on your part.  Your problem is you believe your entitled to the majority in Congress forever.  I'm opting out of shutting up.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > DeMint  has been openly considering an endorsement of a conservative political unknown in the Illinois Senate race against moderate Republican Rep. Mark Kirk
> ...



DeMint is trying to be another renegade. A few years ago a GOP renegade seized power, briefly, his name was Newt something or other. 

The tea party lunatics think they have discovered the rejection of top down rule within politics and even within the GOP. They are deluded and that is why I think somebody like DeMint may yet use them to enact a counter revolution within the party.


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2010)

Let's see, if we reduce the number of current officeholders in Congress, and there are more Democrats now.  There is a distinct possibility they will lose the majority position.  Seems like that would mean Pelosi is not the Speaker.  No control over what reaches the floor.  Hmmm....


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Let's see, if we reduce the number of current officeholders in Congress, and there are more Democrats now.  There is a distinct possibility they will lose the majority position.  Seems like that would mean Pelosi is not the Speaker.  No control over what reaches the floor.  Hmmm....



where were you in 2006?


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see, if we reduce the number of current officeholders in Congress, and there are more Democrats now.  There is a distinct possibility they will lose the majority position.  Seems like that would mean Pelosi is not the Speaker.  No control over what reaches the floor.  Hmmm....
> ...



Focusing on the past instead of the future?  Good for you.  Let me know how you feel about 2010 in 2014.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 19, 2010)

If the Tea Party pushes the Republican Party into being more Conservative and standing by our Constitution,they will have succeeded in doing their job. Obviously their favored candidates are not going to win all elections. I don't know of anyone who expects that. The powers that be are very powerful. That goes for both political parties. I am very happy for Rand Paul though. A Conservative revival is desperately needed in both parties. I think the Tea Partiers are helping to make this happen. God Bless em all.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



you just don't get it. in 2006, up until election night people were spouting shit about the GOP and House seats and Senate seats....just like you are doing.



> When host Robert Siegel pointed out to Rove that major public opinion polls showed Democrats with a significant advantage over Republicans during an October 24 interview  broadcast on NPR's All Things Considered,
> 
> Rove told Siegel, *"You may end up with a different math, but you're entitled to your math, I'm entitled to the  math."* Rove also said, "I'm looking at all these [races], Robert, and adding them up, and I add up to a Republican Senate and Republican House."
> 
> http://mediamatters.org/research/200611100003


----------



## saveliberty (May 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Oh I got it.  You just expect history to repeat itself, becasue the Democrats have done such a fine job and nothing has changed in four years, so it just follows.


----------



## Zona (May 19, 2010)

The more the tea baggers are out speaking loudly, the better it is for us as Dems.


----------



## Misty (May 19, 2010)

From everything I've witnessed in real life politics to the posts on this board, nothing makes any sense. 

The beauty to humanity is that we CAN NOT agree on every issue. 

Palin backs whoever promises her favors. She is backing McCain because she owes him. It's all "you do for me and I'll do for you"


----------



## amrchaos (May 19, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Let's see, if we reduce the number of current officeholders in Congress, and there are more Democrats now.  There is a distinct possibility they will lose the majority position.  Seems like that would mean Pelosi is not the Speaker.  No control over what reaches the floor.  Hmmm....



You know--it is possible for the Tea Party to split the vote INSIDE the House.

...and if they join with Republicans and elect an Republican House speaker, it could send alarms to their constituents that they may not be as "conservativy" as they thought.

Third Parties that talk of purity must remain pure--else they become part of the two party system.  A minor leaguer among the Big leads.

To the Tea party, I say remain true to thine self!!  Do not compromise with leftist nor phony conservatives!  The key to our nations future is in your hands!  Be strong!  No Compromise!


----------



## Truthmatters (May 19, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> If the Tea Party pushes the Republican Party into being more Conservative and standing by our Constitution,they will have succeeded in doing their job. Obviously their favored candidates are not going to win all elections. I don't know of anyone who expects that. The powers that be are very powerful. That goes for both political parties. I am very happy for Rand Paul though. A Conservative revival is desperately needed in both parties. I think the Tea Partiers are helping to make this happen. God Bless em all.



The 2010 Results Maps - POLITICO.com

The dem turnout was huge compared to the R turnout.

Paul will not win the general election


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > So is Sarah Palin pretty much out of the Tea Party movement now?  Yes, she backed Paul, but she's backing Fiorina in CA, McCain in AZ, and she backed Perry in TX, none of which are the tea party favs.
> ...



I'm curious about something else.  We kept getting told that the Tea Party has no leaders.  If that's true, how exactly did the Tea Party 'endorse' Rand Paul?


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Bu smoke signals.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (May 19, 2010)

The Tea Partiers are trying to get both parties to move in a more Conservative direction. They're also trying to get them back to adhering to our Constitution. I support them 100% in this endeavor. Obviously their favored candidates are not going to win all elections. I don't know why so many are so gleeful in pointing out their candidates losing though. The Tea Partiers are actually fighting for everyone. Some of their favored candidates are going to win and some are going to lose. Who actually thought they would win all elections? The powers that be aren't gonna go down without a vicious fight. This goes for both parties. You win some,you lose some. This will be the story for the Tea Parties. I know i'll be rooting for them.


----------



## Richard-H (May 19, 2010)

Misty said:


> From everything I've witnessed in real life politics to the posts on this board, nothing makes any sense.
> 
> The beauty to humanity is that we CAN NOT agree on every issue.
> 
> Palin backs whoever promises her favors. She is backing McCain because she owes him. It's all "you do for me and I'll do for you"



So if I promise to vote for her, do you think she'd do me?

Maybe she does have a chance of being elected President....

Hope she has a lot of stamina!


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Now I'm hearing that Rand Paul opposes the Civil Rights act of 1964;  at least I'm starting to understand WHY he's huge with the 'baggers.


----------



## Richard-H (May 19, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> The Tea Partiers are trying to get both parties to move in a more Conservative direction. They're also trying to get them back to adhering to our Constitution. I support them 100% in this endeavor. Obviously their favored candidates are not going to win all elections. I don't know why so many are so gleeful in pointing out their candidates losing though. The Tea Partiers are actually fighting for everyone. Some of their favored candidates are going to win and some are going to lose. Who actually thought they would win all elections? The powers that be aren't gonna go down without a vicious fight. This goes for both parties. You win some,you lose some. This will be the story for the Tea Parties. I know i'll be rooting for them.



The TPs are just dividing the GOP in two. They aren't changing the liberal majority one iota.

They're fighting for their own limited and idiotic interpertation of the Constitution that's all - which favors only the super wealthy and screws everyone else.

Good, you keep rooting for them and I'll just keep laughing!


----------



## Polk (May 19, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > DeMint  has been openly considering an endorsement of a conservative political unknown in the Illinois Senate race against moderate Republican Rep. Mark Kirk
> ...



But you're someone who cares about policy, and therefore can make a few concessions at the edges to shape things in your direction. DeMint only cares about throwing fits.


----------



## Dante (May 19, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



If true, I'm sure a principle is involved.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 19, 2010)

Dante said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Building a bridge to 1963.


----------



## Dante (May 20, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



A one way bridge? Beats one to Nowhere, eh?


----------



## jeffrockit (May 21, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Perhaps you should study the facts before slamming the Tea Party with high school type name calling.
Kentucky Senate: Rand Paul Responds to Civil Rights Controversy  S E N A T U S


----------



## jeffrockit (May 21, 2010)

Richard-H said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Partiers are trying to get both parties to move in a more Conservative direction. They're also trying to get them back to adhering to our Constitution. I support them 100% in this endeavor. Obviously their favored candidates are not going to win all elections. I don't know why so many are so gleeful in pointing out their candidates losing though. The Tea Partiers are actually fighting for everyone. Some of their favored candidates are going to win and some are going to lose. Who actually thought they would win all elections? The powers that be aren't gonna go down without a vicious fight. This goes for both parties. You win some,you lose some. This will be the story for the Tea Parties. I know i'll be rooting for them.
> ...



Tea Party wants limited govt and fiscal responsibility (reduce the deficit). You disagree with either of these and if so, what are your reasons?


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2010)

jeffrockit said:


> Richard-H said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



fucking bumper sticker slogans.

the devil is always in the details. jesus, some people are so full of shit it is amazing


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2010)

Dante said:


> jeffrockit said:
> 
> 
> > Richard-H said:
> ...



Says the master of Poopology.


----------



## jessica (May 25, 2010)

master of Poopology... Good one..


----------



## jessica (May 25, 2010)

"Master of Poopology". Good One... I never head that before.


----------



## Dante (Mar 16, 2012)

save liberty!


----------



## Dante (Jan 21, 2013)

Dante said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, you guys seemed pretty sure there was NOT a tea party on another thread.  Now your not so sure?  Make up your minds.
> ...


what people were saying only a few years ago...


----------

